# Pagani Design Anyone?



## Garry

Only discovered these recently and I'm smitten.

As some of you, I've owned a few Alpha's, but these are without doubt a step up in quality imo. Some reviews have said the odd one comes with a misaligned bezel, cyclops and sometimes a gritty feel to the crown threads. Maybe I'm lucky, but I've had none of that with any. They come with (verified) ceramic bezels, sapphire crystal and the trusty Seiko NH35 mvmt. All mine are running at + 2-3 seconds per day. The "Daytona" has the Seiko "meca quartz" movement, so no skimping on the internals, also along with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal.

Finishing / polishing etc is flawless. Anyone who is into these homage type watches should give these a try. Price varies, but around £60 - £70 if you buy from China. I only paid £65 for the Daytona from a UK dealer. My pics are rubbish btw, I was not able to capture how good they look in the flesh - they're quite stunning.


----------



## Lampoc

What exactly have Pagani designed?


----------



## Garry

Lampoc said:


> What exactly have Pagani designed?


 Do I really need to answer that?


----------



## Gman_83333

Nice trio, I've been eyeing up several chinese 'homage' watches for the last few months, the Pagani sub seems great value for money. The only potential downside with a lot of these watches is the (sometimes) varying levels QC (and obviously its harder if not impossible to return if faulty/receive support). But for £50-60 its worth a punt. The other models i have been looking at are Seiko homages of the 6105 'Willard' and 'Tuna' by Steeldive which are a bit more expensive around the £100 mark.

I decided to go with a second hand Citizen BN0100 promaster diver from ebay, which should hopefully turn up next week. But still tempted to pick up a Pagani sub further down the line as it looks stunning (obviously all credit there to Rolex ;-)


----------



## Garry

I've always liked the look of subs - lovely timeless design (and yes, full credit to Rolex for that).

I buy these as I love the "look / design" of subs, but I'm not prepared to pay (what I think) are their absurd prices. If I can get the "look" for a lot less that's fine by me, and I don't buy them so some may "think" I'm wearing a Rolex either. These Paganis are a steal when it comes to vfm, and the quality is outstanding.

What always amuses me, is that when some manufacturers like Steinhart etc make a subalike, they are liked / discussed etc. But, when a Chinese manufacturer does it, they are often dissed? Pretty hypocritical if you ask me. That aside, watch manufacturers have been copying each others designs for years, and they'll certainly continue to do so.


----------



## Lampoc

Garry said:


> What always amuses me, is that when some manufacturers like Steinhart etc make a subalike, they are liked / discussed etc. But, when a Chinese manufacturer does it, they are often dissed? Pretty hypocritical if you ask me. That aside, watch manufacturers have been copying each others designs for years, and they'll certainly continue to do so.


 I normally find it's the same people who diss Steinhart/Pagoda Designs/Parnis/etc regardless.


----------



## bowie

i have two well made and keep super time tag look a likes blue one and green one.


----------



## bowie

just received this from the dark side another pagani green H look a like


----------



## deano1956

a lot of the look for not much money, i dont mind them at all , esp the white dial/ daytona :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## gibbs

bowie said:


> i have two well made and keep super time tag look a likes blue one and green one.


 I like these , they seem solid for the money, basically the same outlay as a nice Vostok Amphibian, but IMHO better looking....but how do they do for long term accuracy and what is the the power reserve.

I ask this , because I have been looking at Tevise watches, which literally cost peanuts, also look cool, but don`t seem to rate highly for accuracy or power reserve, Bowie has posted about his Paganis and that recommendation alone has me wanting to order one, but I just wonder what any other owners think?

Take care folks and stay safe

Kenny.


----------



## bowie

Kenny i also have about 4 Tevise sub look a liker's they good but not as good as these don't have screw in crown they last for about 34 hours but if you were them all the time they keep powered up,


----------



## gibbs

bowie said:


> Kenny i also have about 4 Tevise sub look a liker's they good but not as good as these don't have screw in crown they last for about 34 hours but if you were them all the time they keep powered up,


 Cheers Bowie, 34 hours isn`t that bad at all

Stay safe.

Kenny


----------



## PC-Magician

I have a couple of them and cannot really fault them for the money.

No doubt the resiident case finishing expert will give his opinion :laugh: .

Best bang for buck you can currently buy, IMHO.


----------



## greasemonk

got a black dialed daytona homage on its way,will report back when it arrives..


----------



## Garry

Mine are still running nicely at around + 2-3 secs per day.

Must admit, the Hulk gets the most wrist time. I quite like the size.


----------



## greasemonk

the daytona homage arrived yesterday,its a vk64 mecaquartz movement so no problems there.mechanical daytona homages use the seagull mechanical chronograph movement of which i have had negative experiences.the watch is pretty hard to fault at all,fit and finish is superb.i did buff off the sharpish inner edges of the bracelet but 5 minutes with the wheel sorted that.lume on the hands is not up to much but i wouldnt think the daytona itself is much better due to the tiny amount of lume used.its a cracking watch regardless of the price.i wont say i am gobsmacked because i sometimes home build watches using cases bracelets dials and hands from china and the quality of these parts have improved dramatically beyond all proportion to the price.back to the daytona alike,its a real bargain..cheers greasemonkey..


----------



## gibbs

greasemonk said:


> the daytona homage arrived yesterday,its a vk64 mecaquartz movement so no problems there.mechanical daytona homages use the seagull mechanical chronograph movement of which i have had negative experiences.the watch is pretty hard to fault at all,fit and finish is superb.i did buff off the sharpish inner edges of the bracelet but 5 minutes with the wheel sorted that.lume on the hands is not up to much but i wouldnt think the daytona itself is much better due to the tiny amount of lume used.its a cracking watch regardless of the price.i wont say i am gobsmacked because i sometimes home build watches using cases bracelets dials and hands from china and the quality of these parts have improved dramatically beyond all proportion to the price.back to the daytona alike,its a real bargain..cheers greasemonkey..


 What a sweet looking watch, thanks for the picture....this is a world I never knew about...Until I bought my first Vostok, I didn`t realize how good a sub £75.00 watch could be and these Chinese watches offer amazing value..

Thanks Greasemonk!


----------



## Garry

There is a UK Ebay seller of these if you don't want to wait for the long China delivery times.

I only paid about £65 for my "Daytona" above and had it in a couple of days.


----------



## gibbs

Garry said:


> There is a UK Ebay seller of these if you don't want to wait for the long China delivery times.
> 
> I only paid about £65 for my "Daytona" above and had it in a couple of days.


 Cheers Garry; I have another Vostok coming , but a Pagani is next on the list

You take care and stay safe

Regards

Kenny.


----------



## fallingtitan

Lampoc said:


> What exactly have Pagani designed?


 the indices are nicer on the pagani lol that is what they designed.

oh i mean for the daytona. i got the daytona and its pretty dam beautiful. makes you realize how nice the real one must be.


----------



## Kat

My "hulk" has arrived but I can't pull out the crown, any tips please?


----------



## antjrice

Kat said:


> My "hulk" has arrived but I can't pull out the crown, any tips please?


 The Pagani Design subs have a screw down crown.

If you unscrew it anticlockwise (I think) it will pop out to the first position for hand winding. 2nd is date, 3rd is time.


----------



## BertHep

I've got the pd1638 in the post coming this week I'll add some feedback when it arrives


----------



## lds1973

Why would you need to spend more when you can get quality watches like these and steeldive.


----------



## BertHep

BertHep said:


> I've got the pd1638 in the post coming this week I'll add some feedback when it arrives


 So it's arrived today looks okay I'm not a watch expert I just buy what I like the look of I'll see how it keeps time compared to my seiko,bulova,rotary and citizen .


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

I ordered one from the Pagani Design shop on Al!express and it didn't arrive.

There customer service was terrible, supposed to be 7-10 day delivery from the Czech Republic, and I don't even think it left their warehouse.

I posted this as a cautionary tale so that you make sure you either buy from the UK (paying more) or pay using some way that will protect you as there are hundreds...if not thousands of people that didn't get their watch and have left reviews to confirm what I'm saying.

Just saying...buyer beware.


----------



## champ

I ordered a white faced chrono on Friday 6 feb.It came today.£69 delivered.UK seller.Looks good, though i have not had chance to unpack it properly yet.


----------



## Fred99

This is the PD-1662 GMT. I'm very happy with it and the quality is great!


----------

